# acceptable snack for carb cycling?



## DimebagDarrell (Sep 7, 2005)

im getting mighty damn hungry between my meals.  just a little something to satisfy would be great.  what would be a good little ~30-50 cal couple bites?  a few nuts?  mixed nuts or peanuts?  whats good?  what do you snack on to keep the stomach happy?  are there any candies that have zero calories?  i need help easing into low-calorie mode without cheating and screwing everything up.


----------



## bludevil (Sep 7, 2005)

nuts, cottage cheese, low-carb protein bar. just eat a smaller portion of what your meals consist of.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 7, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> im getting mighty damn hungry between my meals.  just a little something to satisfy would be great.  what would be a good little ~30-50 cal couple bites?  a few nuts?  mixed nuts or peanuts?  whats good?  what do you snack on to keep the stomach happy?  are there any candies that have zero calories?  i need help easing into low-calorie mode without cheating and screwing everything up.


Well... technically speaking, you need to just 'suck it up' and deal. The diet ultimately works because of the calorie deficit it creates so if you do and fill that with food you will not get results. 

But some snacks you could try:
Celery
Cucumber
Large bowl of salad (lettuce, cucumber, mushroom etc) with some mustard
sugar-free jelly
Vegetable broth soups or low-joule miso soups
Green tea
water

etc.

You could do small meals - eg: make yourself an egg-white omlette (3 whites + lots of vegetables) and this would give you a decent sized meal that would not have too many calories (3 whites is ~ 45 cals + ~ 150 for a pound of vegetables).

Fats (nuts etc) are pretty calorie dense but 0.3 oz walnuts (~4-5 walnut halves) or almonds (~8 med almonds) is ~60 cals. 1 tsp to 1 tbs of a nut butter would also be ok (30-50 cals). You could spread the nut butter on some celery and this may help fill you up more too.


----------



## DimebagDarrell (Sep 7, 2005)

cool.  right now, my carb cycling diet averages just under 2000 cals/day, which is probably a bit too low for someone who weighs 216 lbs, so i am fine with adding a few more calories a day.  i may just go wander the store for low-calorie stuff, take my sugar alcohols guide, and pick up some nuts to store in my desk at work.  if i can find some food with the 0-GI sugar alcohols in it, that may not be too bad.

btw, i thought 1 tbsp of natty pb was ~100 cals...

ah, here we go... Smucker's natural peanut butter.  210 calories for 2 tbsp.  were you meaning other nut butters?


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Sep 7, 2005)

DimebagDarrell said:
			
		

> cool.  right now, my carb cycling diet averages just under 2000 cals/day, which is probably a bit too low for someone who weighs 216 lbs, so i am fine with adding a few more calories a day.


Actually it depends on your activity, body fat%, age and genetics as to just how adequate that amount is. It also depends on what you are trying to achieve, how quickly you want to achieve it and just what you are doing in terms of carb cycling.



> btw, i thought 1 tbsp of natty pb was ~100 cals...


Sorry - I ment 1 tsp to 0.5 tbs (which is about what you stated, 0.3 x 1 tbs =  ~30 cals and 0.5 x 1tbs = 50 cals).


----------



## Jodi (Sep 7, 2005)

SF Jello or SF Popsicles.


----------



## bludevil (Sep 8, 2005)

I like SF Pudding


----------



## taniea19 (Sep 8, 2005)

Beef jerkey ?
 Tanya


----------



## Vieope (Sep 8, 2005)

_
Since hunger is directly associated with the volume in there. 
It would be nice to have a thing that you could swallow and you could control the volume of it in your stomach, like a controlled balloon. No calories.
_


----------

